# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ¿Hacia una nueva glaciación?

## F. Lázaro

A lo largo de su historia la Tierra ha sufrido periódicos descensos de temperatura que han cubierto buena parte de su superficie con una gruesa capa de hielo

19.01.13 - 07:47 - CRISTINA L. ÉBOLI | MADRID



A lo largo de las cinco eras en las que se divide su existencia la Tierra ha sufrido numerosas glaciaciones, un fenómeno desconocido para el ser humano actual pero que durante cientos de miles de años cubrió con una gruesa capa de hielo buena parte del globo.

Se han formulado numerosas teorías para intentar comprender estos súbitos cambios climáticos que en los casos más extremos produjeron un descenso de 15 grados en la temperatura media del planeta. Entre las posibles causas se ha recurrido a los cambios de la órbita del planeta alrededor del Sol o la disminución periódica de la actividad de este, que provocaría que irradie menos calor hacia la Tierra. El movimiento de los continentes es otra de las explicaciones que se barajan debido al bloqueo que las masas de tierra habrían ejercido sobre la circulación de las corrientes de agua caliente que viajan desde el Ecuador a los polos y los calientan. También se ha formulado la hipótesis de que una intensa actividad volcánica cubriera con una densa nube de cenizas la atmósfera, lo que habría impedido que los rayos solares penetrasen hasta la superficie terrestre. Incluso se ha barajado que alguna glaciación se haya debido al impacto de un meteorito.

Sean cuales sean las causas de estos cambios climáticos (tanto el enfriamiento como el sucesivo calentamiento) lo que sí está demostrado es el impacto que tuvieron sobre la vida en la Tierra. Aparecieron nuevas especies, las que fueron capaces evolucionaron para adaptarse a las nuevas condiciones o emigraron, y muchas, simplemente, desaparecieron.

A lo largo del Cuaternario, cuyo inicio se data hace 2,5 millones de años, se produjeron cuatro grandes glaciaciones, todas ellas durante la primera de sus dos etapas, conocida como Pleistoceno. A ellas tuvieron que sobrevivir primero los homínidos y, después, los Homo Sapiens. La última se denomina Würm y fue la más dura al prolongarse casi 100.000 años. No llegó a su fin hasta hace aproximadamente 12.000 años, momento en el que se inicia la etapa presente del Cuaternario, conocida como Holoceno. Würm modeló el paisaje actual de la tierra así como la mayor parte de su fauna y flora. Diversos estudios le achacan, por ejemplo, la desaparición de los neandertales. A sus últimos coletazos se asocia también la aparición de la agricultura ya que, se argumenta, la dureza del clima obligó a las poblaciones hasta entonces nómadas a buscar nuevas fuentes de subsistencia, entre ellas el cultivo del cereal.

*La Pequeña Edad de Hielo*

El hombre moderno vivió su propia miniglaciación entre el siglo XVI y XIX. Según ha podido comprobarse la temperatura media del hemisferio norte sufrió un descenso de un grado. Nada comparado a lo ocurrido en el Pleistoceno. Pero ¿puede ocurrir una nueva glaciación? La respuesta de los expertos, ateniéndose a los procesos cíclicos acontecidos a lo largo de la vida de la Tierra, es afirmativa. La cuestión es saber cuándo sucederá.

Científicos de la Academia de Ciencias de Rusia aseguran que el fenómeno de enfriamiento ya ha se ha iniciado y se sentirá con toda su intensidad en 2055. La temperatura, afirman, comenzará a bajar bruscamente a partir de 2014. Esta teoría no ha sido respaldada por el resto de la comunidad científica, que en su mayoría apuesta porque la Tierra no experimentará una nueva glaciación hasta dentro de 10.000 o 15.000 años. Y para entonces el ser humano ya debería conocer la fórmula para contrarrestar sus efectos, apuntan los expertos. De hecho, hoy día no es el enfriamiento del planeta lo que preocupa a los investigadores, sino su calentamiento a causa de la contaminación. Un fenómeno, este sí, que cada día corroboran los termómetros.

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130119/mas-ac...301171848.html

----------


## Luján

No a que la Tierra va a sufrir una glaciación en breve (en tiempo humano)
Sí a que la Tierra se está calentando (periodo interglaciar) y no habrá otra en menos de ~10000 años
No a que el calentamiento sea solo debido a la contaminación

----------


## REEGE

Que pena que nosotros no podamos verla.

----------


## tescelma

> Que pena que nosotros no podamos verla.


Quita, quita; que yo soy muy friolero (aunque sea del norte).

----------

